# Schwinn Fender Bomb



## ballooney

This is a nice reproduction Schwinn Fender Bomb.  This one is fairly convincing with the inner bezel around the glass jewel. Some minor pitting in areas that give it an ages look. Cool to have on its own or as a placeholder until the real deal comes along.  Shipping will be USPS, small package priority —$10ish. If you want insurance will cost a little more
Payment accepted: pay pal friends and family.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

300.00


----------



## catfish

Nice!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

301.00


----------



## ballooney

No deal


----------



## SJ_BIKER

325.00


----------



## ballooney

No deal


----------



## SJ_BIKER

350.00


----------



## ballooney

No deal


----------



## SJ_BIKER

375.00


----------



## ballooney

Love your enthusiasm Jose...getting there.  No deal.


----------



## cyclingday

$50 bucks for just the base piece?


----------



## ballooney

cyclingday said:


> $50 bucks for just the base piece?



Sorry Marty...it's all or nothing 😀


----------



## ballooney

Withdrawn. Moving over to standard for sale forum.


----------

